
Here's Jarvis [video] - tempw
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/vb.4/10103351034741311/?type=2&theater
======
cphoover
would have appreciated a real demo...

Per usual, the media will go crazy with this marketing/promoesque video, and
ignore the actual state of the tech.

------
Negitivefrags
This is a joke video right? I was sure it was while watching it, but the other
comments here seem to imply this is a real thing.

~~~
Jugurtha
He wrote about it yesterday and someone in the comments asked him for the
video. Mark replied that he would upload the video.

------
titzer
I want an assistant than can do things I can't do. I'm perfectly capable of
switching on the lights or making my own toasts or letting my parents in. What
I really want is an assistant that can do my taxes or find a damn good leather
repair shop to come and pick up my couch that needs repairing. (Not so easy
when you're not fluent in the native language!)

------
melling
Vacuum the living room... Open the garage door... Mow the lawn... Switch TV to
HBO... Compose an email with Jarvis...

There are a lot of things I'd like to have my personal assistant do, along
with the proper connection to some real equipment. I hope this finally gets
past being a gimmick. Maybe Zuckerberg will help to spawn the market.

------
FrejNorling
Here's the "real" demo [https://www.fastcompany.com/3066478/mind-and-
machine/mark-zu...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3066478/mind-and-machine/mark-
zuckerberg-jarvis)

------
detaro
see also long text post yesterday: [https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-
zuckerberg/building-jarv...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-
zuckerberg/building-jarvis/10154361492931634), discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13212976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13212976)

------
jk563
In a previous thread, I mentioned that Paul Bettany would be the best voice
for this sort of system. That said, Morgan Freeman is a fine alternative.

------
mabbo
> In case it's not clear, this is meant to be a fun summary and not a live
> demo. - Mark Zuckerberg

------
gcatalfamo
Regardless of it being true or not, it still feels kind of a gimmick to have a
"bot" like that.

------
SonicSoul
I've checked my calendar a couple times and nope, it's not April. This is also
not on funnyordie.com so severely confused. The only possible real
applications in this video are already done well by siri/google/alexa .. so
he's either entering a well established market late or just talking about a
pet project?

~~~
detaro
pet project, see [https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/building-
jarv...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/building-
jarvis/10154361492931634)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13212976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13212976))

~~~
SonicSoul
in that case very cool! Just wasn't sure if this was a quasi ad for some new
service since the video was produced rather professionally

------
bmsleight_
Shame - I have no facebook account and can not view. Any other sources ?

~~~
pietroalbini
Just get it with youtube-dl :)

~~~
bmsleight_
thanks - worked.

------
setheron
That was actually pretty funny and cute.

~~~
kolme
I found it silly and at times pretty creepy.

Citing His Dudeness, "Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man."

